# :| INA : 2.8 12V / 2.8 24V / 3.2 24V VR6 Baffled Oil Pan



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** 2.8 12V | 2.8 24V | 3.2 24V VR6 Baffled Oil Pan ****​ 

Introducing the INA Engineering Inc. new VW 2.8/3.2 VR6 Baffled Oil Pan. For those of you who don't navigate into the 12V VR6 engine forum you can follow the discussion and development process here (click) 

and you can follow veteran racer Chris Mora's review on the pan by clicking here 

- Industry first truely baffled Oil Pan. 
 

After over 3 years in development hearing your requests we are finally ready to offer the product to the community covering almost every aspect of your project requirements. The Oil pan was modeled around the MKV BUB R32 3.2 VR6 Oil Pump which sits approximately 20mm closer to the pan rail of the block. Designing the oil pan around this pump allowed us to shorten the depth of the oil pan while integrating key returns for turbocharger/supercharger applications making it a perfect addition for enthusiasts who are simply lowering there cars to enthusiasts who spend the weekends tearing up their local road course. 

Utilizing our new in house CMM , we were able to accurately obtain the oil pan rail mounting points to ensure fitment on all VR6 blocks. 

*KEY FEATURES INCLUDE:* 


1/4" Plated steel construction to ensure rigidity and structural integrity while maintaining an OEM like overall weight. 

True Baffled Oil Pan system utilizing the MKV R32 Oil Pump (OEM PART# : *022 115 105 E*) with steel constructed basket to maintain oil around the oil pump pick up at all times. 

 True steel hinged trap doors 

1.1 Kg's heavier than the OEM MKV R32 Oil Pan 

Laser cut pan rail & steel constructed walls 

(1) 10-AN ORB Supercharger Oil return at the front of the Oil Pan 

(2) 10-AN ORB Turbocharger Oil returns at the rear of the Oil Pan for both 4Motion and Non-4Motion setups. 

Oil pan drain relocated to the passenger side wheel (LHD vehicles) to allow MK3 users the ability to run an anti-roll bar without interference with oil pan drain. 

Universal VR6 design allowing fitment on both 12V VR6 motors as well as 24V (2.8 & 3.2) VR6 motors. 

 

Here is the set up installed on MKIV R32 forum member *Jonnymooshoo* 









*PRICING:* 
INA Engineering Inc. 2.8 12V | 2.8 24V | 3.2 24V VR6 Baffled Oil Pan - $479.00 USD 
- Plated Steel construction 
- (3) AN-10 oil returns for supercharger / turbocharger application 
- 20mm shallower design for use with MKV BUB 3.2 R32 Oil Pump 
MKV R32 Oil Pump - 022 115 105 E - $249.38 USD 

TOTAL = $728.38 USD + Shipping 

We are running a VWVORTEX special for the month of August: 

*VWVORTEX PRICE : $699 USD SHIPPED* 
*PACKAGE INCLUDES:* 


(1) INA Engineering Inc. 2.8 12V | 2.8 24V | 3.2 24V VR6 Baffled Oil Pan 

(1) MKV R32 Oil Pump - 022 115 105 E 

 

OR 
*VWVORTEX PRICE : $714 USD SHIPPED* 
*PACKAGE INCLUDES:* 


(1) INA Engineering Inc. 2.8 12V | 2.8 24V | 3.2 24V VR6 Baffled Oil Pan 

(1) MKV R32 Oil Pump - 022 115 105 E 

(1) Oil Return combination. You can choose between (3) 10-AN ORB Plugs or (2) 10-AN ORB Plugs + (1) 10-AN Male Union 

 

Ready to Purchase? No Problem! .CLICK HERE TO EMAIL PAYPAL YOUR ORDER or *Jump on the list below* 
We are accepting payment via paypal so please follow the instructions in the box below: 



> When making payment with paypal please include the following:
> *Full Name :*
> *Forum Screen Name:*
> *VERSION : * Specify if you want the add the Oil return combination or not.
> ...


 If you have any questions please feel free to ask and we will add them to the FAQ below. 
*FAQ:* 


 

 

Thank You, 
INA


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Quality piece! Great work.. Keeping this in my Watched Topics for future use


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

good stuff dude!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks! 
As of this morning we are down to 7 oil pans. We are going to initiate another production run but as of right now it is looking like a 6-8 week lead time for completion as we will be doing bulk orders for distributors/dealers etc. 
After August 31st 2013 , the pan's will go back to the normal price. 

If you are interested in the $699 USD shipped for the Oil Pan & Oil Pump please put your name below:


----------



## BROsiah (Jul 25, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a very nice piece! I wish I could run this on my car, but unfortunately it won't fit my application.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

PapioGXL said:


> Looks like a very nice piece! I wish I could run this on my car, but unfortunately it won't fit my application.


It can if you got a big enough hammer


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

2 pans left:thumbup:


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

I recently installed one on a customer's car. I had no documentation on the product, took a little bit of poking around to figure out that they were ORB fittings. Had to order 2 plugs and an ORB/AN fitting, but that was no big deal. 

Initially installed with factory VW sealant, but it leaked from the front edge of the pan rail, where the pan was warped. Reinstalled it with a MK3 gasket, and it has been leak free since then.

Another issue is that the oil drain plug isn't in the main sump area, and to get the oil drained out I had to jack up the car on the opposite side and let it sit for at least an hour slowly draining backwards past the trap doors.

Still a great piece that I would run on my own car and would recommend to people looking to go that direction.

And :thumbup: to Issam for taking phone calls on a Sunday


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

xpalendocious said:


> I recently installed one on a customer's car. I had no documentation on the product, took a little bit of poking around to figure out that they were ORB fittings. Had to order 2 plugs and an ORB/AN fitting, but that was no big deal.
> 
> Initially installed with factory VW sealant, but it leaked from the front edge of the pan rail, where the pan was warped. Reinstalled it with a MK3 gasket, and it has been leak free since then.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the honest feedback Kevin.
As for the oil drain , that was the only spot we could put it that would work on MK3 , MK4 & MK5 VR6 equipped vehicles.:thumbup:


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

INA said:


> We are running a VWVORTEX special for the month of August:


What is the special price on just the pan (no pump) for the month of August?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Arizman3 said:


> What is the special price on just the pan (no pump) for the month of August?


$479 USD:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

We have crossed the 150 unit production run and as promised to the MK4/MK5 community , we will explore having these constructed from Aluminum rather than steel.
The pricing will increase by $90 bringing the Oil Pan w/the bell housing plate + the AN-10 plugs to $609 USD.
The advantage is we will be including the Oil Level Sensor conifguration into the design and will expand this for the Longitudinal crowd who are doing swaps into B5/C5 chassis.
If you are interested add your name to the list below:

X


----------

